# Major fire raging at the Torch in Dubai



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Please keep the Supertalls forum for projects/construction news only. I'm moving this thread...


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

According to the german news thanks god nobody gets seriouly hurt.


----------



## TopoGigio (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, I thought it was a minor fire not such a big fire!!


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

Any daylight pictures showing the damage? Any reports about the damage? How many floors were damaged by the fire? How many apartments? :dunno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^








It's really not bad. They say the residents of the unaffected floors will move back in within a few days.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello, just a quick question, does anyone actually live in this building, I heard many buildings in Dubai are still unoccupie, is this true.


----------



## Dequal (Mar 16, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't underestimate the consequences of smoke damage.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Much more damaged buildings have been repaired^^


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

AbidM said:


> Hello, just a quick question, does anyone actually live in this building, I heard many buildings in Dubai are still unoccupie, is this true.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

R_g said:


> that seems unsafe...


Structurally unsafe? :lol:


.... though smoke and (water) sprinkle damage _is _a problem.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

AbidM said:


> Hello, just a quick question, does anyone actually live in this building, I heard many buildings in Dubai are still unoccupie, is this true.


I've been pretty much offline on SSC for 6 years - but looks like not much has changed. :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

dubaiflo said:


> I've been pretty much offline on SSC for 6 years - but looks like not much has changed. :lol:


what made you come back?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> what made you come back?


Moved back to Dubai.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seemed like blazing inferno from the video shot at night, but it looks like there's been little damage by the fire

I thought the building had burned to crisp


----------



## The-Real-Link (Oct 9, 2004)

Found this since for whatever reason, I didn't hear about this fire until told by a relative. Thankfully it looks like primarily balcony / exterior damage. Since the tower is concrete, there should be very little integrity loss if any. Pretty large clean up job, though.

http://youtu.be/4KUmyjhYN00

Edit, someone beat me to it with daylight photos. Looks like a world of difference during the day compared to the raging fire videos at night. But thankfully no one was hurt.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

dubaiflo said:


> Moved back to Dubai.


Post pics!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

575 out of a total of 676 apartments in the tower are already cleared for return of occupants. The other 101 are being inspected by the building's insurance company.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Faisal Shourov said:


> It seemed like blazing inferno from the video shot at night, but it looks like there's been little damage by the fire
> 
> I thought the building had burned to crisp


Fires look much bigger at night


----------



## MPEARCE14 (Feb 24, 2015)

why so many building fires in Dubai?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Flammable cladding.


----------

